# midi keyboard: Akai MPK 25 mini oder Fame tweak 25?



## marvellous (29. April 2011)

soo hallo zusammen..
ich versuche mich zurzeit in ableton live und bin zurzeit am midi keyboard suchen
für den anfang wollte ich nichts super teures kaufen..
wollte eigentlich allerhöchstens 100€ ausgeben
hab da jetzt auch mal 2 teile gefunden
1 mal das mpk 25 mini von akai für 90€ und einmal das fram tweak 25 für 100€

hat vielleicht jemand erfahrungen mit den geräten? wer kann welches gerät empfhelen?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. April 2011)

Das Fame Tweak 25 hat schon deutlich mehr Funktionalität, wie z.B. die Pitch- & Mod-Wheels oder dass die Klaviatur Aftertouch haben kann, um nur mal 2 Dinge zu nennen, die man am Akai MPK mini (das ich besitze) durchaus vermisst.

Andererseits ist aber das Akai MPK mini wirklich so klein, leicht und kompakt, dass ich es problemlos in die Notebook-Tasche stecken und mitnehmen kann. Was bringt mir ein Miniaturgerätchen, wenn ich es dann nie mitnehme und nutze? 
Für unterwegs finde ich es absolut klasse, weil unkompliziert.

Vergleichen wir mal eben die Abmessungen:

Akai MPK mini
306 x 180 x 43 mm
700g

Fame Tweak 25
453 x 267 x 58 mm
2200g

Das Fame ist also 3 mal so schwer, 50% breiter und 50% tiefer. Klar, dass da so Leckereien wie Pitch- & Mod-Wheel Platz finden und dass es bei dem Gewicht auch eine halbgewichtete Klaviatur sein kann.

Fazit:
Du wirst selbst entscheiden müssen, ob dir Mobilität wichtiger ist oder ob du doch mehr Wert auf Funktionsvielfalt legst. Hängt sicher auch davon ab, was genau du damit anstellen möchtest.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## marvellous (29. April 2011)

soo hab mir heute das fame tweak 25 bestellt   ich hab gedacht wegen den 10€ geier ich nich rum 
und ich denke ich kann damit genauso mobil sein  hab so ne rieesen tasche haha 
aber danke nochmal


----------

